
Amazon EC2 vs Google App Engine - aritraghosh007
http://cloud-computing.findthebest.com/saved_compare/Amazon-EC2-vs-Google-App-Engine
======
codgercoder
BTW, I'm never going to login on a site that makes me use Facebook to do it.

------
mtgx
I'm not an expert at this, but isn't Google Compute Engine supposed to be the
EC2 competitor, which is also IaaS not just PaaS like Google App Engine?

And even that data for Google App Engine might be outdated.

